# No ranting - Just happiness.



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

So, happy things in my life.

Alice's eye is clearing up all by itself.
Hazel is starting an udder.
Bunnies are settled together.
Classes are over for today, tomorrow I have more classes, but hey, that's another day.
We aren't having a funeral for Cully! YAAAAAYYYY!
I don't have to go back and forth between whether that admin wants to ban me or not... I don't know why, but she had a negative reaction when ever I said something. Heck, I improved my attitude there indefinitely and she decides to ban me NOW... Oh well. It wasn't that important.

I'm sure there is more, but right now I don't have any. So, happy thoughts, share yours!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy Thought: 

Healthy happy family
Having my grand daughter this week end 
Good friends on Goat Spot
Breeding is almost done!! 
Hatching 9 baby chicks so far


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My daughter and I shot hoops at the park tonight. 
I was able to get my mom and dad two presents a piece at wal mart tonight that they both liked. (Mums and a Halloween shirt for mom and boxers and candy for dad)
Tomorrow we are all going together to pick pumpkins, gourds, and winter squash then will decorate for Halloween/fall.
Mom and dad are both in decent health right now, dad is finally recovering from the mess earlier.
I am no longer sick.
My daughter happily picked out clothes at wal mart for herself tonight. 
It is Friday night.
It is getting cooler.
All my animals are healthy and happy.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Happy thoughts- my daughter is on my leftt side ( I can feel her ) and my kitten is on my right (feel her too they are both, warm)- I can hear the dogs in the kitchen next to our bedroom (so they are behaving) and our new little doelings are sleeping tight in the coop on straw Next to (not under) 14 chickens! And for the first time in 8 weeks! I have the weekend OFF.....


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You can feel your daughter and your kitten? Forgive my ignorance, LOL, at first I thought you were pregnant. HAHA! "Wait, she says she can feel her kitten, too... that's not right..."


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Got a new pen built for Annie, my new Boer doe so the others don't beat her up. (That is a weird happy thought  )


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Got a new pen built for Annie, my new Boer doe so the others don't beat her up. (That is a weird happy thought  )


I bet Annie doesn't think it is weird.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

New pen, that beats a lot of my happy thoughts! LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hehe, it's just a little thing cornered off with some wire, cattle panels, and... towels


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Hehe, it's just a little thing cornered off with some wire, cattle panels, and... towels


Towel??? I have had to make use of some odd materials on the farm before, but towels?  That is a first. How are the towels being used?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I didn't die today while reading my poem in English class, that made me really happy


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> You can feel your daughter and your kitten? Forgive my ignorance, LOL, at first I thought you were pregnant. HAHA! "Wait, she says she can feel her kitten, too... that's not right..."


Sorry shes at this annoying preteen age where she is deciding whether or not (gasp) she is too old to snuggle or Not!!!! So I cherish her cuddly moments....


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Remember that age... yep, that was always fun being 11 and feeling like I was too old to do things when really.. you are still just a little kid.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Towel??? I have had to make use of some odd materials on the farm before, but towels?  That is a first. How are the towels being used?


:laugh: They are being used as a line-of-sight blocker and to keep the breeze out a bit when the door is open. I can go snap a pic when I turn the light off in a little


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The pizza's here!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL Jill! ROFL.

What time is it there? *looks to see what time it is HERE* I ate pancakes for dinner an hours ago at 10:00. Off shed-you-ole with these classes taking up most of my time. And sanity.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> :laugh: They are being used as a line-of-sight blocker and to keep the breeze out a bit when the door is open. I can go snap a pic when I turn the light off in a little


 Okay well that makes sense.


----------



## MarcoPoloMom (Sep 28, 2013)

A beer after a long day, and family, fat and happy, all snuggly!! Thank you baby Jesus!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

my almost 80lb Alpine doeling will still sit in my lap.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Bunnies are well this morning.
It's cold, thank the Lord!
It rained!
The puppies have stopped constantly fighting for a few minutes.
Went to the dollar store and bought a bunch of awesome stuff, LOL.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

My daughter is now entering her 18th week of pregnancy!! Happy!! Our last horned doe was sold today; that's 3 in the last 2 weeks. So now we can keep some reg. doelings from next spring. Happy! there is one mating i cant stand to wait for. actually can't stand to wait for any of them. those are my happy thoughts


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Lets see, some happy things

We might have found a breeder for my doe
I can play soccer again on Monday (I had a concussion)
TGS people are awesome!

Don't have more because I'm tired and can't think!  lol


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I survived a market-day lol
Tomorrow is not a work day and I get to cook lunch(I almost never cook anything, so it sounds fun for once  )
I'll probably put one of my does with the buck tomorrow so that means kids in late February hopefully! 
We'll probably build a much-needed gate in the goat pen this week.

And our 85 lb Alpine/Nubian doeling still sits in laps too.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Carrots are yummy, and I caught a glimpse out the window of my four goaties lounging "poolside"!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Upside down baby!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The typhoon hasn't done much damage yet
My animals are safe and dry
The baby guinea pigs are ready for their new homes and are happy and healthy
The power's back on so I can talk to my friends...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

A have straight A's besides a B in Chemistry as the first nine weeks slowly comes to a halt. 
I finally figured out what doing wrong on my metric conversions for Chemistry.
I got two points added to my last Chemistry test.
My mom goes in wednesday to have a hysterectomy. (This has been a long and complicated process for us and her. 3 years in the making.)
Fall break is in 9 days.
Oct. 14th I go for my road test, so I can get my license, but I have to wait a year until I'm 16 1/2.
My mom just made over $200 dollars at her first craft fair selling handmade quilted x-mas ornaments.
We found a new church to go to that has a wonderful youth group for me, that I've never really had.
I am blessed to have a best friend named Victoria that is always there for me.

Wow! I didn't realize I had so much to be thankful for!!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

It's a glorious fall day here in NE and I got to spend the day with my daughters at a fair watching an ADGA goat show so they could get pointers. I talked to goatie friends and I managed to come home WITHOUT another goat (which seems to be a pretty big accomplishment for me).


----------

